# Golden Gouramis



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

Can i see pictures of your breeders and how you have you 
*Golden Gouramis breeding tanks setup?
*


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

not too many people breed them to my knowledge  At least where I live, many of the gourami suppliers will only send out males so people don't start breeding them.


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a quality pair i imported from the Philippines over 10 months ago.. They don't do anything.. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. I need breeder advise


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

warning ! gouramis have become a pest here in trinidad...throw a few into a lagoon and you have a real problem ...i know this area where gold and blue gouramis have devastated the native fish species here ..fortunately its only that area..they eat all the eggs and spawn of the other fish...they are horrible...like pests...if i could ship a few thousand to you guys i would...becareful with these guys..they breed fast when placed in a pond.


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I was tank breeding.. Looks like the are going into a plastic pond outside.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My older brother gave me a pair of large Golden Gouramis because he found them boring.

I put them both in a 50 or so litre tub as that was all I had, with a hollow log, IAL and peat. I fed them on frozen bloodworms and brineshrimp and within a few days they had spawned. Unfortunately, I had to cull their fry as I had no resources or time to deal with them.

My water is extremely soft so I assume that helped things along, the humidity was also very high, and the water level low compared to most standard tanks. The plastic was also opaque, which provided the pair with some privacy. 

They are now living in a community tank at his girlfriend's house, and I don't believe they have spawned since.


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the information!!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

No worries. I think when I got them his pair were essentially fully grown. They were big, but very skittish, which is why I couldn't house them anywhere. Nothing like 10 or so cm of fish hitting your tank side.

I do love gouramis though and best of luck with your pair. They are so interesting to watch, especially when they use their feelers to navigate around.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

dont mean to diss gouramis but they remnd me of roaches, always feeling around....like i said i would send you guys thousands if i could...they are so pesty down here...


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

bettaboyshiva said:


> dont mean to diss gouramis but they remnd me of roaches, always feeling around....like i said i would send you guys thousands if i could...they are so pesty down here...


LOL, that's a cool way to put it. But I'm a breeder and like to learn everything there is to know about them.. Not to just stock fish tanks or sell them as a hobby.

Dude you should take some pictures of wild caught gouramis and let me write about them.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I had a gourami when I was a little kid for some reason and I was so traumatized when it died, lol.


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

Leeniex said:


> I had a gourami when I was a little kid for some reason and I was so traumatized when it died, lol.


I remember when i was in the Philippines a few years ago. I saw they put their Gouramis inside of bowls rather than oxygenated aquariums.. Before knowing they were labyrinth fish i used to think they were frickin' morons :lol:


----------

